# the new species or monitor!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

edit*


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ha. That's pretty funny to see.









But really had husbandry practice.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it's just funny thay are not my lizards! a buddy's! and after that pic was take 2 months later well guess what happend???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He has one fat monitor now?

What's in the tank beside? Looks like some big feet or something in the glass there.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Umm, they all died from poor husbandry and stress?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

no the water dragons became food the savanah monitor is still alive and is now 8''!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

8"? That's pretty tiny.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yup! and it ate the water dragons! well half and half did what a oscar would do!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i don't know maybe it's just me but i really wouldn't be excited to tell people about that.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well it's not my lizard well it may i am gona take it off of him and give it the care it needs!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

When you say 8 inches you mean just the body and not the tail, right?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yah!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poor husbandry...not something I'd brag or sound exited about...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

not bragin about it!


----------

